# Il a/aura du mal/n’arriverait pas à convaincre



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il a/aura du mal/n’arriverait pas à convaincre*

*E.g.*

*(1) Jean a du mal à convaincre Joséphine de sortir avec lui*
*(2) Jean aura du mal à convaincre .................................*

*Posso dire:*

*- Jean si dà da fare per convincere Joséphine a uscire con lui.*
*- Jean stenta a convincere Joséphine a uscire con lui*
*- Jean fa fatica a convincere..............................................*

*- Jean stenterà a convincere Joséphine a uscire con lui*
*- Jean farà fatica a convincere .......................*
*- Jean si darà da fare per convincere Joséphine a uscire con lui*


*(3) Jean n’arriverait pas à convaincre Joséphine de sortir avec lui*

direi: Jean non riuscirebbe a convincere Joséphine a uscire con lui ??


----------



## Necsus

Je dirais 'Jean (fa) fatica a convincere...', 'Jean farà fatica/faticherà a convincere...', e 'Jean non riuscirà a convincere...'


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Necsus,

Che cosa ne pensi delle costruzioni "darsi da fare" e "stentare a"?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ben. 'Darsi da fare' ha un altro significato, a mio modo di vedere, cioè 'impegnarsi', mentre 'stentare' ha il giusto significato, ma non è molto usato nel linguaggio quotidiano.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Necsus,

Ho trovato che darsi da fare per fare qc significa *"se donner de la peine  o  du mal pour faire qch"*


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Ciao Necsus,
> 
> Ho trovato che darsi da fare per fare qc significa *"se donner de la peine o du mal pour faire qch"*


Sì, 'donner du mal' mi sembra più giusto in questo senso, ma 'avoir du mal' no. Anche il Garzanti dà:
_valeva la pena di darti tanto da fare?_, ça valait la peine de te donner tant de mal?; _devi darti da fare se vuoi quel posto_, (_fam._) il faut que tu te remues si tu veux cette place
E questa è la definizione di 'darsi da fare':
_darsi da fare_, adoperarsi, brigare per ottenere qualcosa.


----------

